# Humanities & Anthropology > Philosophy >  What was the original sin, and before this where was this sin, and why was it a sin ?

## ACourvoisier

Hi everyone,

I know that his is one of the biggest reticences to believe in the biblical God, so I would make a poll,
but which had too many possibilities.

I propose some (so there are only propositions), which are not always incompatible with each others:
eating the fruit of knowledge would have been bad, for the reason that knowledge make us trying to understand everything, what would be a way of Lost (one could talk even about "The circle of the Philosophy") as a lost of time;the fact of knowing the Law (or: the laws), lead us sometimes to try to get round this Law (or: these laws);God was/is/were the Father, and a children shall obey to his father;as the earthy life is hard, it could only be there a original sin, without a consideration of what it was;(So these propositions can also be combined into one.)

Discussing with my friend Jean-René (this is only a first name), who is actually physicist, and becoming theologist with more theology studies, I was getting to notice - he told me this in itself - that he believed there was (really) a Garden, where Human ate a fruit in despite of what God told/ would have told to him.

So I suggested to my friend, that we could have been somewhere in (this ?) Universe, and that to be wanting to born on the Earth, this was wanting to see and discover what was on the Earth, which was - according to this thought - in comparison of an eternal Life: only banal things. (Which are nowadays not, as they generally do what are our earthy lives.)


So I would know if were here other thoughts or answers to these propositions or to the topic-question(s),
and in this case: what would be them as other serious ones ?

Thank you if you have thought(s) about this.

----------


## Maciamo

This topic is not philosophy, but religion, which is almost the opposite (irrationality instead of rationality).

----------


## ACourvoisier

Oh, sorry. As there was under philosophy the question "Who is God ?", I thought that there could have been a part of the philosophy, that we call meta-physics, which could be common with - or on the interface between philosophy and - theology.

There is one other thing: 
according to the idea that theology is irrationality,
maybe the irrationality - as you also write "almost" - is not necessarily the opposite of rationality (and by this way is not written "anti-rationality");

as the following example show this:
The act of a decision. To what is it due (opened question) ?
Because of what does our mind working is not explained, so this is potentially, as you write, irrational.
Although this, the decision shall be rational in itself.

This is why I think that rationality and irrationality are not necessarily the opposite of each other.

----------


## Maciamo

Theology is a field that tries to bring rationality to something fundamentally irrational (religion).

Most people on this forum are atheist or agnostic. There is a religion subforum but I closed it many years ago. So please refrain from posting theological topics here.

----------


## himagain

I think original sin is an artificial construct created by some dominant humans to
use as a means of controlling their followers, the "sheep" .

----------

